# Owners of early model Beretta 92S



## ronj100 (Nov 11, 2014)

So anyway,
I just purchased one of these from Southern Ohio Gun for $295 in excellent condition.
My first handgun. It was so inexpensive I just had to buy it. My son has an FS and I really like his.
Turns out that this is an early model with a few differences from the modern M9 or FS.
Most notable to me is the magazine release at the bottom of the grip. So it needs a magazine with a cutout.
I was trying to find rubber or wood grips for this gun, but all the grips are for FS models.
I was thinking that rubber Hogue wrap around grip would work if I cut a notch in it.
Any opinions on this?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

3 opinions:

#1 -- When the frame style was changed, Beretta may have relocated the lower left-side-grip screw hole slightly. I've been looking at enlarged multiple photos of each style, and I can't say for sure, but it looks like it may have moved the screw hole a tiny bit. It's difficult to tell for sure, because of the slightly different shape of the frame at the bottom. Speaking of that...

#2 -- The flexible wrap-around frontstrap of these grips will not fit the 92S properly/closely at the bottom, due to a minor (but obvious) change in the shape of the base of the metal grip frame. If you look at the bottom of a 92F, the frame flares forward at the bottom. On a 92S, the front of the frame is a straight line from the bottom of the trigger guard to the bottom (no flare at all). The grips _might_ still work, but if they do, you're almost certainly gonna have a gap between the 92S frame and the wrap-around portion of the grip at the bottom.

#3 -- These grips have a rigid insert (made of polymer/plastic on the Hogue revolver grips that I've modified in the past) that the rubbery surface is bonded to, and I believe the rubbery coating is wrapped around the edges and pinched between the insert and the frame to help prevent the insert and the coating from separating/de-laminating during use. If you cut into the coating and rigid insert to open-up the area for the old style mag release button, there will be nothing to prevent this area from (eventually) separating and the rubber coating from peeling off the rigid insert. Again, it MAY work, or you may be able to add a drop of glue if you see it start to separate, but I'd recommend keeping a close watch on this area if you try it.

Let us know how it works if you do it; many other folks are probably buying these excellent, inexpensive pistols, and they would probably appreciate hearing/seeing the results of your experiment.


----------



## RA9 (Nov 12, 2014)

ronj100 said:


> So anyway,
> I just purchased one of these from Southern Ohio Gun for $295 in excellent condition.
> My first handgun. It was so inexpensive I just had to buy it. My son has an FS and I really like his.
> Turns out that this is an early model with a few differences from the modern M9 or FS.
> ...


Being cheap, I usually try bike inner tubing, or skate board tape (see Hickok45 on youtube) before I spend anything on new grips.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I purchased one and it arrived with small marks on the slide. It shoots great but I have seen better from the same seller. I found 3 extra mags for it and I thought it would be difficult to find them.


----------



## stingfish (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a few of these 92s beretta's. One is mint, and has the beretta rubber grips (original). I'm looking for the plastic checkered grips to replace it (actually missed a auction on a set this morning)

If you have a set of the plastic checkered (must be original) and they are in good/great condition PM me if you're interested in trading for my rubber ones.


----------



## packfan (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi ronj100, go to "Grips4u.net" They show French Walnut grips for the 92S with the cutout at the bottom where the mag release is. They want $59.00 and these have the Beretta logo engraved in the grip. I just picked up my 92S which was made in Italy. I am going to change to the wood grips. They look great. I got my Beretta from the same place. Southern Ohio Guns for $349. I purchase one of the high end ones that is in excellent shape.


----------



## Amo1911 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry to pull up an older post, but I'm a new member. LOK grips makes g10 grips for the 92S. So I have a question for 92S owners. Anyone know how to take the mag release out? Or disassemble the safety to get the firing pin out for that matter? I've got everything else taken apart. And man, was it NASTY in there! Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Cadenza (11 mo ago)

ronj100 said:


> So anyway,
> I just purchased one of these from Southern Ohio Gun for $295 in excellent condition.
> My first handgun. It was so inexpensive I just had to buy it. My son has an FS and I really like his.
> Turns out that this is an early model with a few differences from the modern M9 or FS.
> ...


I purchased this model in 1979. Pachmayr made grips for this model, and they fit just fine.


----------

